# A caution to PR and TR applicants



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Before we came over we thought it would be a few weeks after application for consulate appointment. Attorney here took the application on May 2nd receipt from Mexico consulate revived May 8th , , ,and as if today no appointment. When I called the attorney he said they are way behind because of the flood of applications. They are now working on applications received the end of April. Good thing we had no plans for leaving the country. I don't know if that's just here in lake chapala area or everywhere if you are coming I would give it plenty of time to receive your card.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Me Linda said:


> Before we came over we thought it would be a few weeks after application for consulate appointment. Attorney here took the application on May 2nd receipt from Mexico consulate revived May 8th , , ,and as if today no appointment. When I called the attorney he said they are way behind because of the flood of applications. They are now working on applications received the end of April. Good thing we had no plans for leaving the country. I don't know if that's just here in lake chapala area or everywhere if you are coming I would give it plenty of time to receive your card.


Never count on things moving at a reasonable pace at Mexican government offices. A few years ago in Mexico City, when applying for Residente Permanente status(changing from an FM3), it took over 4 months for the _trámites_ to be completed.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me Linda said:


> Before we came over we thought it would be a few weeks after application for consulate appointment. Attorney here took the application on May 2nd receipt from Mexico consulate revived May 8th , , ,and as if today no appointment. When I called the attorney he said they are way behind because of the flood of applications. They are now working on applications received the end of April. Good thing we had no plans for leaving the country. I don't know if that's just here in lake chapala area or everywhere if you are coming I would give it plenty of time to receive your card.


I am confused -- are you talking about an appointment with the Mexican consulate in Florida or INM in Chapala.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

The consulate here in Mexico. Took about 2 hours to get visa in Florida. In may at attorneys office here in Mexico we did application and was told in several weeks we would get appointment to go to consulate here to complete application. I received the receipt from attorneys office from Mexico consulate they had received the application I believe on May 8th. I did notice in the attorneys office the stack our application was placed on was about 2 feet high lol.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> I am confused -- are you talking about an appointment with the Mexican consulate in Florida or INM in Chapala.


Ditto.

Lake Chapala/Ajijic does not have an INM office. But the Guadalajara INM staff visit once a week or once a month, I am not sure. Is getting an appointment for one of those days what is being discussed.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me Linda said:


> The consulate here in Mexico. Took about 2 hours to get visa in Florida. In may at attorneys office here in Mexico we did application and was told in several weeks we would get appointment to go to consulate here to complete application. I received the receipt from attorneys office from Mexico consulate they had received the application I believe on May 8th. I did notice in the attorneys office the stack our application was placed on was about 2 feet high lol.


I'm still confused -- there are no Mexican Consulates in Mexico; only in foreign countries. 

Once you got your initial visa/canje at the consulate in Florida, SRE (the agency over the consulates) has nothing to do with the process any more and it is 100% an affair of INM (immigration).

Or maybe your lawyer is confused and that's why it is taking so long...


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Sorry I meant the Mexican immigration office not consulate. I was told there is a immigration office in Chapala? Maybe they are open limited hours or days ? But still no appointment after almost 2 months. Attorney is Spencer who was recommended and does ( as show by 2 feet tall stack ) a lot of expat work.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me Linda said:


> Sorry I meant the Mexican immigration office not consulate. I was told there is a immigration office in Chapala? Maybe they are open limited hours or days ? But still no appointment after almost 2 months. Attorney is Spencer who was recommended and does ( as show by 2 feet tall stack ) a lot of expat work.


Ah, OK, that makes sense.

I don't know Chapala at all but according to TundraGreen's post above, INM comes to visit Chapala every so often. That could cause delays for sure. 

I don't know Spencer so I was just kind of joking. But if he has that much work, maybe it _is_ him that is swamped and running behind.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't believe it is the attorney, immigration received the application 5/8 and it is immigration that sets the appointment. We sat in a line waiting to get into his office and do the application, this lake Chapala area has just exploded. Housing if you can find it has gone thru the roof. I don't know if this is happening in other parts of Mexico but I have a feeling it is . Talked to someone in Costa Rica they said same there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Me Linda said:


> Sorry I meant the Mexican immigration office not consulate. I was told there is a immigration office in Chapala? Maybe they are open limited hours or days ? But still no appointment after almost 2 months. Attorney is Spencer who was recommended and does ( as show by 2 feet tall stack ) a lot of expat work.


I just tried to find more information unsuccessfully, but I am pretty sure there is no INM office in Chapala or Ajijic. In fact, I don't think they even visit there. It occurs to me now that what I was thinking about is the US Consulate in Guadalajara which holds office hours in Ajijic one day a month, not INM.

Unless they have changed the procedure in Guadalajara, you don't need an appointment to visit them. You start the paperwork on line, then print the document they produce, take it to the office in the Palacio del Gobierno, and sit in the waiting area until your number comes up.

Something is not computing about what you are being told.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I just tried to find more information unsuccessfully, but I am pretty sure there is no INM office in Chapala or Ajijic. In fact, I don't think they even visit there. It occurs to me now that what I was thinking about is the US Consulate in Guadalajara which holds office hours in Ajijic one day a month, not INM.
> 
> Unless they have changed the procedure in Guadalajara, you don't need an appointment to visit them. You start the paperwork on line, then print the document they produce, take it to the office in the Palacio del Gobierno, and sit in the waiting area until your number comes up.
> 
> Something is not computing about what you are being told.


Could the goings on NOB be having an affect on what is going on SOB ?


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

# 271 hildago Chapala is address of office . I have read they are going to move to a new building but don't know if they have done that yet..


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes there IS an INM office in Chapala. For a long time.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

A new director was just named on May 17th Mr. Mendez .The Chapala immigration office is open 9 to 1, Monday thru Friday.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Me Linda said:


> # 271 hildago Chapala is address of office . I have read they are going to move to a new building but don't know if they have done that yet..





RickS said:


> Yes there IS an INM office in Chapala. For a long time.





Me Linda said:


> A new director was just named on May 17th Mr. Mendez .The Chapala immigration office is open 9 to 1, Monday thru Friday.


I stand corrected. That is what happens when someone from Guadalajara posts about Chapala.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Please go on posting anytime , I enjoy all of your posts and all the work and time you put in ! Besides this is how you and I and everyone here on this great site learn ! If you don't post and participate you don't learn lol


----------

